# Rabbit found



## doggyfather

I found a rabbit near my ends and wondered if it was a good idea to keep it.
I mean if I ditched it then it would get killed by perhaps foxes.
Maybe I should instead leave it to RSPCA?
Although it could still be someone's pet.
Help


----------



## Summersky

Hi there.

You are right not to leave it running free. It will die a horrible death.

If you have somewhere to keep it, have a water bowl and can feed it plenty of hay and rabbit pellets, I would personally look after it while I phoned around all local vets and rescue centres to see if a lost one has been reported.

Then put up some posters near where you found it; also in some local shop windows.

If you have no luck, or aren't in a position to do this, the best place to see if they have a space is a bespoke rabbit rescue, if you have one nearby. Some RSPCA rescues may be OK with rabbits. Our local one is not.

Please don't rehome via Preloved.

Are you near here?

Home - Greenwich Rabbit Rescue

You could certainly contact them for advice anyway.


----------



## Penmiller

You could also contact "The Rabbit Welfare Association and Fund" who have a Facebook page where you could post a picture. Also Stolen and Stray Pet Recovery have some missing rabbits on their Facebook page too. Would be lovely if he could get back to his owner. And very nice you are looking after him.


----------

